# Follow MartialTalk on Twitter



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 11, 2009)

https://twitter.com/martialtalk

Just set it up, should start updating shortly.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 11, 2009)

No.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 11, 2009)

Why not?  Through the magic of the interweb, we're compacting large fact filled posts into 140 or less characters of concentrated goodness.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 11, 2009)

Am already on.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't twitter.  What will this do?  Will my posts here somehow end up on Twitter?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 11, 2009)

It's more to let casual visitors keep an eye on MT and get notice of topics that might interest them, plus get some more traffic for us through that site.


----------



## Knives (Oct 11, 2009)

following it :wavey:

I'm still so up and down about Twitter.  I can see the benefits of websites, companies, groups, and bands using it, but just normal everyday people?


----------



## Carol (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a twitter account but I really haven't found much use out of tweeting.  I have many more friends on Facebook and we aren't limited to the 140 char limit required to squeeze a tweet in to an SMS message.

Where I do find value is for the news feeds.  I follow the Boston Herald, Boston Globe, and the main New Hampshire news outlets........just in case something ever actually happens in New Hampshire. :lol:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 11, 2009)

Personally, I don't 'get' the whole thing myself, but, I've had a few people ask for it, had a few clients ask about it, so, this lets me add some stuff for everyone who is interested in it, and educate myself on something for my clients.

Let me know what you think and what I can do to tweak the twitters for y'all.


----------



## Carol (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll definitely follow.  Not saying it isn't worth it for MT, Bob.  Just saying that as a lowly individual that's not a Gawd Emperor, I just haven't found that much use for it yet.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 12, 2009)

I've never understood Twitter, but I will sign up to support MT.


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't go on Twitter that often (I mostly facebook), but I'm following MT now.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 14, 2009)

I figure, it's another place to update folks from, like the Facebook fan page.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 14, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I figure, it's another place to update folks from, like the Facebook fan page.



It's like spam on crack.  Fun stuff.


----------



## Humble Student (Oct 14, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Am already on.


Me too


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 15, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I figure, it's another place to update folks from, like the Facebook fan page.


 
Martial Talk has a Facebook fan page?!?!  I must go check!


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 15, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It's like spam on crack. Fun stuff.


 
Battered and fried spam better.


----------

